# Your banded waterfowl?



## Arrow3 (Jul 8, 2013)

I've gotten two bands in my 5-6 years of duck hunting. A banded woodie from Canada and a resident Canada goose. I'd say the majority of banded waterfowl killed in Georgia are wood ducks and geese. I'd love to kill a banded teal or gadwall. Just to have something different. Anyone ever seen a banded hoodie or spoonbill? That would be unique for sure...


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Three banded local geese and a mallard hen with a money band


----------



## Felton (Jul 8, 2013)

Mottled duck banned and radio tracked


----------



## fatboy84 (Jul 8, 2013)

If that spoonbill broke the rules around here Nicodemus would band him fer sure


----------



## Felton (Jul 8, 2013)

How about a pelican with some jewelry.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Felton said:


> Mottled duck bannded and radio tracked



Nice!!



I know a fella in Mississippi with a seagull band...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 9, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> If that spoonbill broke the rules around here Nicodemus would band him fer sure



Nicodemus is a a mean, grouchy man.....


----------



## carolinaboy (Jul 9, 2013)

Last season we ended up with 3 mallard bands 5 geese and a woodie band. My buddy shot a pigeon with racing bands.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 9, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Last season we ended up with 3 mallard bands 5 geese and a woodie band. My buddy shot a pigeon with racing bands.



Fine season. Where had they been banded?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 9, 2013)

have one money band and one goose band. the goose band has midlands hrc on it and the money band had carolina boykin retriver club on it. 

o wait yall were talking about bands off of real ducks my bad i dont have any of those


----------



## carolinaboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Two mallards came from canada one from South Dakota, Woodduck Maryland, and the geese were from a few different places localy sc and ga, I think they are doing alot of studying on the resident population of geese.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got a mallard a few years back banded by the Jack Miner Foundation......

http://www.jackminer.ca/


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 10, 2013)

6 banded geese last year... All local birds and all killed within a week..


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 10, 2013)

fulldraw74 said:


> Got a mallard a few years back banded by the Jack Miner Foundation......
> 
> http://www.jackminer.ca/



Awesome... Post up a pic!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 10, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Awesome... Post up a pic!



Never got one of the duck when i shot it but i can post some later of the band.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2013)

Killed a banded goose this year, he came in a group of 4 all shot and were


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2013)

2 banded geese one from Oconee banded on Oconee.
The other Sinclair Banded on Sinclair.

2 wood ducks.

November a Drake, parrotsville Tennessee 7years old. Till that morning collision with #3s.

One month later on the little River a banded Hen 7months old banded by DNR in Morgan County believe they band then in Arrowhattchee outside of Newborn Ga. We've gotten a few all banded in Morgan county from that same swamp.

I've got them mounted flying together feet out bands a shining. Probably my coolest mount I've got. No pictures on my phone at this time.


----------



## Band hunter (Jul 16, 2013)

I have 15 bands. First band was a double banded goose with a $100 reward band I shot in 2007 in Michigan. Last year I shot 12 banded geese and 5 had tarsus bands on them. Then  I shot a banded gadwall.


----------

